# Please help!!!!



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Need just a little more info, do you have any experience with electricity at all? What type of job did you used to do?


----------



## deadted (Mar 9, 2011)

not much experience.
I worked in the potrooms (aluminum smelter) before they shut it down.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Here are a couple of websites that should help you get some info for your state. 
I don't know if the position with alcoa will give you the training or if you need to get it on your own. That depends on them. Are they union? You need to find out these answers as well. 
Good luck in finding work, *at firs*t the pay as an apprentice won't be much different from what you are making now.

http://www.jatc112.org/ (union)


http://www.tennessee.gov/labor-wfd/Apprenticeship/ (state)

I can also recommend a book written by Harry Mileaf, and is called Mileaf 1-7 it gives a basic intro to electricity and how things work.


----------



## deadted (Mar 9, 2011)

they are union I'm currently laid off with call back rights. the position is a paid apprenticeship. after which I would be a journeyman in the plant. I think it's a 4 year program


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn, at $9 an hour, I think I may have re-up'd. Thank you for your service and good luck out there.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Damn, at $9 an hour, I think I may have re-up'd..


That's what the Command Master-Cheif tells you on the final sit-down.

Seperating from service isn't for the faint-of-heart, they use every trick in the book to keep a man in.

Hey bud, as soon as you get into an apprenticeship, get GI Bill to cover it. They will pay for everything school related, and pay out ontop of your wage until you earn in the neighborhood of twenty bucks an hour. But you got to be indentured first into a recognized apprenticeship.

If you have no prior electrical experience, don't discount the mechanical trades like HVAC, plumbing, and pipefitting.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Miller is right, keep open minded to other trades including HVAC. 
Also check the gov website for employment as your time in service counts. If it's for you keep applying and never give up. 

Usajobs.opm.gov

Good luck to you


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tough break. Hang in there. But I'm confused, the rebels on this site have me under the influence that $9 per hour is good money in the south??????????:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbers make good money too, around here a lot more than electricians.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We used to have an Alcoa in our town, before it was purchased, shut down, and the power sold on the open market. Their electrical apprentices were in the same training classes as the rest of the union apprentices. You might make $22 hr as a JW for Alcoa, but that's about it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard and thank you for your service to our country. I don't have any specific advice to offer, but I wish you well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

deadted said:


> I'm a recently returned veteran making $9 an hr at a $h*t job.
> I'm going to test for an electrical apprenticeship with Alcoa inc.
> the position is considered industrial. I need this for my family.
> Any help, tips, suggested study materials would be greatly appreciated


 Welcome to the forum and thank you for your service..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What did you do, how long were you in, and what kind of seperation did you get?


----------

